# Pair of Horlick's



## bombboy (Mar 13, 2016)

Only posting these cause I've never seen the smaller versions before, pint and half pint. If I'm correct Red Book says 1267-2, nice to have the lids and the jars are mint. They came from my pickup this weekend. 
Mark


----------



## CreekWalker (Mar 13, 2016)

Good find, I never dig one with a good cap. Is the cap marked?  Saw a big 3 gallon Horlick wide mouth Jar in a local antique store, I think it was a store model, where the candy was sold by the pound, $50 asking price.


----------



## bombboy (Mar 15, 2016)

No markings on either cap. I have a couple of larger ones, dug one, bought one at an estate sale.


----------



## bombboy (Mar 16, 2016)

My bad, there is a marking on the half pint.


----------

